# Powermatic CNC



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

It was mentioned in another post on Probotix vs Shopbot that Powermatic is offering a CNC. I hadn't heard of it so did some looking.
PM-2x2RK CNC Kit with Router Mount

First off, I don't have one or work any CNC maker.

It is aluminum and steel, linear bearings for travel, ball screws for movement, pendant for control (no monitor), table is above the ball screws / linear bearings...

The website isn't very detailed oriented on size of steppers, number of steppers or cutting speeds. I went to the manual and found the rest of this.

*Operating Instructions and Parts Manual
CNC Routers
Models PM-2X2R and PM-2X4SP* 
http://content.powermatic.com/assets/manuals/1797022_man_EN.pdf

*5.0 Specifications for Powermatic CNC Router Machines*
Rapid feed rate 200 IPM (5 M/min) 
Controller - Rich Auto A11E 3 axis CNC DSP controller
Richauto A11E 3 Axis CNC DSP Controller English Version for CNC ENGRAVER | eBay

*15.1.3 PM-2X2R Assemblies – Parts List*
23 .. PM2X2R-23 .. Stepper Motor .. TK268D-02A5 .. 2 Single Nema 23 for each X , Y axis 
(from stepper motor source spec sheet) 4.8 v/ph, 2 amp, 14 kg /cm 1,250 oz/in)
33 .. PM2X2R-33 .. Stepper Motor .. TK266D-02A5 .. 1 Single Nema 23 for each X , Y axis
(from stepper motor source spec sheet) 3.2 v/ph - 2 amp, 8.5 kg /cm, 761 oz/in]

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-
MACHINE SETUP	page 25
Work Speed – Sets work speed (default 6000 mm/min.) and fast speed (default 3000 mm/min.). 
6,000 mm / min = 236 IPM	3,000 mm / min = 118 IPM
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-

My take is that for a Powermatic I would have expected Nema 32 or at least 2 Nema 23 on the X & Y axis. The Rapid Feed rate of 200 IPM and cutting rate of 118 IPM are also below what I would have expected from that brand. There are many 2x2 and 2/4 machines for less money that can perform much better. Being the controller is generic along with the other components, this seems like a generic China CNC with a heavy stand.

Steve.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I concur, Steve. The rapids and cutting rate are substandard, at best. I would have expected much more from Powermatic on every aspect of this machine. It's interesting that the stand weighs more than the machine itself.

That's one reason I'm building my own - I expect more and sometimes the best way to get that is to do it yourself.


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Steve I am the one who asked the question about the Powermatic CNC. Thank you for the write up. I am surprised at the quality also considering their reputation. It is a little disappointing that a respected manufacturer would enter the field with a substandard offering. I suppose when they started the R&D they may have been looking at top of the line stuff but the run to market has left them way behind the leaders in CNC


----------

